
Containers but not Docker - bechampion
https://medium.com/@garciaj.uk/containers-but-not-docker-bec283a4db9c#.4tut93ocy
======
alexellisuk
The title is total clickbait, Docker is not mentioned once.. you're that
you're not Docker's biggest fan because it hides the details? I'd say that's
one of the biggest strengths.

I mean the reference to LXC is pretty dated too, Docker doesn't use LXC. Check
out the RunC project if you want to know more about how the containers are run
under the hood.

[https://github.com/opencontainers/runc](https://github.com/opencontainers/runc)

~~~
bechampion
but the title clearly states "not Docker" , why would you expecting to find
Docker when the title says "not Docker"

~~~
bechampion
also at no point i say that docker is based on lxc or uses it...

